

The source of bad writing: curse of knowledge - maxschumacher91
http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-cause-of-bad-writing-1411660188

======
andyidsinga
A while back, a mentor of mine gently suggested i get a copy of "the elements
of style" after reading a one of my poorly written tech docs explaining some
code i had written. i got one, read a few pages, and then started using it as
a coaster.

thing is, its a constant reminder and seems to have helped me more than any
other book i haven't read. im still not a very good writer ...but better :)

going a little deeper into philosophy, the book "On Bullshit" should be
another coaster on ones desk.

